

100% Visual Shopping List – No typing, no paper, no words - paulchen
http://sharedbuylist.com

======
paulchen
Many app buyers from Asia since typing is a lot more difficult and unnecessary
particularly when you do family grocery shopping.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/visual-grocery-shopping-
list...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/visual-grocery-shopping-
list/id547534551?ls=1&mt=8)

